# Cory Cat help?!



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Recently we lost one of our neon tetras, so we were down to five. Since I knew neons need to be in atleast groups of six I headed up to petsmart. While I was there there was literally one, only one neon tetra left in the entire store. He was in a little tank with three cory cats. So I went to get the lady who worked at petsmart to get the little neon out and then as she was, she said why don't you take one these corries? I was like no that's okay but she kept insisting. She was like" there so easy to take care of and they clean your tank" and blah blah blah. So of course I gave in and came home with one neon and one Cory cat. I added them both to the ten gal and they were all fine. I fed them and all the fish ate. But when I started researching corys I read that they like being in groups? My question is will my Cory be okay without any other corys? Should I get more? And more importantly will I be able to have room for more in my ten gal?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Is there a betta in the tank as well?
Yes, cory cats do need other cories- it'd be like keeping a lone neon tetra.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Is there a betta in the tank as well?
> Yes, cory cats do need other cories- it'd be like keeping a lone neon tetra.


There is not a betta in the tank. Just six neons and a Cory.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It will be a tight squeeze but I'd at least go back and get the last 2 guys. Better to be a little overstocked than have a lonely cory.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> It will be a tight squeeze but I'd at least go back and get the last 2 guys. Better to be a little overstocked than have a lonely cory.


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Well my Cory Catfish lived with a Goldfish and a Pleco for over a year now but not she's with 3 of her kind as well as my female betta Chie, so its not like she'll die or anything but it is much better for her health and well being, its just not good to keep them alone.

Those darn Pet Store Workers, that's how they got me to take home a Pleco and a Cory Catfish!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay so I went back to petsmart and they completely cleaned out the tank of neons . So I noticed the tank next to it had some corries. I ended up coming home with one albino Corey. I accumulated him for 20 mins. He is swimming around eating, the other corey is fallowing him around. So I think all is well


----------



## Hailfire (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with olympia, your cory's mood will improve with others of it's kind. good luck, with your new fish


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeppers..cory cats need buddies. I gave into the pet store lady who talked me into a cory for my ten gal. He was lonely for awhile until I put in a couple more....the tank is slightly over stocked now but the fish are much happier. I also got talked into a ghost cat...come to find out they are a shoaling fish and need to be in groups and also need to be in a much larger tank. So now I have a lonely catfish until I get the big tank going and can get 4-5 more ghost cats.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

:S you should try to find some of the same species.


----------

